# Henry and Silver Bells would like to announce....



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

the births of their twins, born yesterday and today! I guess they were a little more ahead of the game than I thought.  Both babies looked and felt fine, and I got a good wingslap from Henry for checking. Didn't get a good look at their beaks but hopefully they have some! (as Henry is a Satinette and Silver Bells has a nice big beak  ). It's so cute, they are first time parents (as far as I know)and refuse to leave their babies. It's like they think they're still sitting on eggs; one of them is in there 24 hours a day. At least the babies are good and warm! 

As for Gonzo and Benny's babies, the big boy (Rumplestiltskin) is growing as usual, and the runt is still tennis-ball sized! She *always* has a full crop and is energetic and does everything her brother does, she's just so little! They have all the nutritious food they can eat, so I guess she's just a runt. They've never had a runt before, but of course are the best parents I have so she will be just fine. Her name is......Thumbelina.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations MJ and Pijjie Parents! I hope all the little pigeon families will thrive! Better be gettin' some pics, MJ!  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on the hatching of the babies, Maryjane.

Pictures please!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Congratulations on the hatching of the babies, Maryjane.
> 
> Pictures please!


I'll jump on the beg wagon.........I mean band wagon.........pics?????


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maryjane, 

Congratulations on your newest "twins" I love the names you pick for all your birds too! LOL

I'm also happy to hear that Thumbelina is still doing well, albeit a "runt"...not my kind of runt but a true runtie


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

WE HAVE BEAKS!!!!   Just checked on the little squeakers (and oh man, that Henry packs a wallop with his wing!) and they have real, actual, beaks!! Good long beaks, too.  Guess Silver Bells' genes are dominant lol. I will snap some pics later today of them and Thumbelina and Rumplestiltskin.


----------



## Rogersnest (Aug 20, 2006)

Q: Is there anything special you should feeding an expecting couple other then thier Regular feed?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Rogersnest said:


> Q: Is there anything special you should feeding an expecting couple other then thier Regular feed?



It should be higher in protein and they should access to food 24/7. Also, lots of grit. It's like candy to them now. The red grit. The older the babies get, the more of it they eat.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations. Enjoy the babies, they grow so fast.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Congratulations all around.  
Welcome sweet babies.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS, MJ!! They sound just wonderful!!

Yes, me too...for pics!!

Love your names!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pictures please. Sounds great that the babies have beaks. I'll bet they are cute as can be.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Got the pics today, will upload them in the morning....it's bedtime now.  They are sooo cute! (of course ) Henry is so, well, _stoic_ is the best word for him, I guess. Their nest box is near the door of the tent so I'm always doing something near them, and he just sits in there still as a log, paying no attention to me whatsoever when I look at him (he might as well be wearing a sign that says "Ignore Me"), but sneaking looks at me when he thinks I'm not watching him.  That is, until I reach in to check the babies and get the wingslap of the year.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Wonderful news Maryjane! I am especially looking forward to seeing the baby pics!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Here are the pics finally.  A few others hogged in while the camera was on, as usual.  Enjoy!  

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/12407


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Mary Jane,

All of the pictures are great!

The babies are just adorable.....best of luck with them.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Totally wonderful pictures, MJ! Thank you! Please do keep a very close eye on the little runt pigeon. The new babies are just precious beyond belief!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sure LOVED your pictures and captions, MJ! What beautiful birds you have (AND, CHICKEN!  )

My goodness, there IS a big difference between Rump and Thumb, isn't there! Hope all goes well!! They are just the cutest!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

On Thumbelina, you might want to get her on a Trimethoprim/Sulfa (Cotrim, Bactrim... something like that) as well as an anti-canker--something's not right. It could be a nutritional or inability to uptake something as well so you might include some supplements.

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Rump and Thumb, I love it!  Rump was out of the nest yesterday so I put him back in (where he remained the rest of the day), and set up a cage in my bedroom to bring them in, but then hesitated as right now Thumbelina is getting fed very, very well from her parents and I didn't want to bring her in and have her not eating enough as she's learning to eat. They are three weeks old and definitely interested in seeds. So I think today or tomorrow I will bring them in and let them finish growing inside. Rump doesn't need to come in really, but he keeps her warm and is good company and also a good seed-pecking role-model.  




Pidgey said:


> On Thumbelina, you might want to get her on a Trimethoprim/Sulfa (Cotrim, Bactrim... something like that) as well as an anti-canker--something's not right. It could be a nutritional or inability to uptake something as well so you might include some supplements.
> 
> Pidgey


Thanks Pidgey, I've been lucky and never had to use meds other than vet-prescribed, so would I just go onto Foy's to order something like this? All of my birds get a large variety of seeds, as well as Calf Manna supplement pellets (crushed for the youngsters). Should I add something else to their diet? They also have raw apple cider vinegar in their water. Any suggestions much appreciated. Mom and Dad are both big and healthy, and so is big brother, the runt has been very small from day one.  But seems full of gusto and tries to flap her wings and do what her brother does.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

They can be pretty deceiving sometimes, acting full of energy and then die the next day. The warning bells are less from the size than from the alopecia (missing feathers). Fairly often that can be due to an inflammatory process from some kind of underlying infection. I'd try to get the bird on Metronidazole (Flagyl; FishZole) which can be gotten various places if you look hard enough but here:

http://www.jedds.com/SearchKeywordResults.asp

And the Trimethoprim/Sulfa combo here:

http://www.jedds.com/Products.asp?MainCategoryID=67&SubCategoryID=564

There are countless other substitutes but those shown are two from a place that's in the same state, at least. Those products would be good for you to have in your war chest, anyhow.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

As to nutrition, sometimes, as in us, you get an individual that has a genetic problem absorbing, metabolizing, processing, whatever, a vitamin or mineral. In such cases, you'll usually never know what went wrong so it's academic. Since Thumbelina's getting what you've described, I'd probably lean towards an infection. We've seen some die with similar abnormalities and that's what's got some of us worried. It's one of the classic presentations of Paratyphoid (which has several different tricks up its sleeve) to have one runt that's a ne'er-do-well. We'd rather give Baytril for that but since it's a nestling, it's better to go with the Trimethoprim/Sulfa drug because Baytril affects growing bones. If you manage to snag those exact products or some other version of the same stuff, we'll get you dosing info when we know what you've got.

Pidgey


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your photos! 
Great names for your new babies : ) The parents are stunning birds - both quite beautiful. Congrats!

Incidentally, I have a cat named Thumbelina. She was very tiny when we got her from the shelter. And now of course she has grown to be 2x as big as our other cat. Hopefully your Thumbelina (Thumbie for short) will grow up to be big and strong too...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MJ.....you're new babies are so cute. I agree with Pidgey........something is not right with that little one. You know I posted pics of a set of my babies from last year where one was normal size and the other was little bitty. Although there was a MAJOR difference in their size, they both feathered out just fine. I just had a big feathered bird and a little feathered bird. Never any baldness like yours. I don't have an answer for what's going on......we all know by now that "ain't my cup of tea"..........but Pidgey will get you going in the right direction. Good luck.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maryjane, 

Your new pictures and captions are WONDERFUL & FUNNY!, lol  The new babies are precious indeed and have the beaks of their mom.  Their dad is quite the looker of a satinette!

I couldn't believe it either when I saw how small Thumbelina is next to her brother! She does look vibrant and healthy and I sure hope she remains so. Of course you are very vigilant and are watching her closely.

Had to laugh at the pictures of poor Hawk-Emu, searching for his new love. Has that tramp taken up with another pigeon already? lol. 

Great pictures all around!


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

Since I'm expecting Pigeon nephews/nieces soon myself I was especially interested in your pictures. They were so neat too look at! I do hope your Thumbelina pulls through whatever she's going through okay. It was also nice to include your kitty.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Congratulations on the new babies, they are so adorable. I loved all of your pictures.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Update---Meds are on their way, thanks a lot Pidgey.  I brought both babies (Rump and Thumb) in this morning and put into a cage in my room. I tapped in the seeds and immediately both of them began eating!  Then into the shallow water dish they went for their first real drink of water. Easy as pie. Now they napping on a towel near the heat lamp and enjoying the easy life.  Thumbelina ate and ate, peeping the whole time. She has hit a bit of a growth spurt finally, at least her wings are finally looking like wings. We will get her started on the meds (I'll need dosage advice for a three-week-old pij please!) and hopefully go from there. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryjane, I'm so happy Rump and Thumb are eating and drinking. When you get the meds just weigh them and we can give you the dosages.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the update, MJ...will be watching closely...

HUGS, LOVE and SCRITCHES TO ALL!!


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

aww congrats MaryJane. Those are such cute fluffy little babies. I wasn't expecting to see such large beaks on them though, like you said. Aren't genetic related things fascinating? 

I absolutely love your other twins as well...I had a runt quail once who was very similar to your thumbelina...hatched around the same day yet wayyyy behind the others, got his feathers later, learned to fly later, the whole bit and even stayed half the size into adulthood. I read somewhere it was very common in budgies too. It is certainly interesting.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Well with all the sad things going on it seems today, at least there is some uplifting news.....Thumbelina is growing and feathering and trying to fly now!  I ordered the medicine but it hasn't arrived yet, I will call them today I guess (was kind of hoping it would come and I wouldn't have to call and get the run-around lol). Yesterday I let Thumb and Rump out of their cage so they could cruise around the bedroom. I came back awhile later and Thumb is sitting by the window in the sun, but no Rump to be seen! Then I thought, hmm, I should be looking higher! And sure enough, there he was, sitting on my basket of clean laundry.  He was so pleased with himself, you know how they are. I praised him and then shooed him back down to his sister where he sat in the sun with her most of the day. I got a few pics, I'll try to put them on later today.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i have not been on in a while...that is such great news...they are so cute....ahhh makes me feel good.you can tell they love there new home.if you look under general discussion,you can see i now have 2 more due to injuries,but they are all much better and living in with my chickens,the chickens think they are small chickens they eat together and all sleep on the perches together.im ba ck home so,looks like i will be keeping these guys,plus this spring i'm building a bigger coop and a 30' run so they will have plenty of room to fly.but i dont want any babies so how do i handle that....


----------

